
How Go solves date and time formatting - simplyianm
https://medium.com/@simplyianm/how-go-solves-date-and-time-formatting-8a932117c41c#.1ixuz5hre
======
the_duke
Personally, I don't see the point of the Go formatting at all.

While I get the idea, in practice, it is no different than having to remember
formatting tokens a la strftime. You still have to look them up every damn
time.

Actually, remembering some arbitrary point in time (the release time of Go
1.0, I believe ?) is even worse then the formatting tokens.

